# savic freddy 2



## lis (Jun 20, 2011)

I picked up my boys a new cage from preloved for £30, its the savic Freddy 2. The only thing is, the platform is missing, can you buy them separate or has anyone got any ideas how I could make my own platforms?


----------



## Joe (May 16, 2011)

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=457&pf_id=55303&co=fr

Obviously if your not in the Uk then it might cost more but easy enough to get hold of platforms that will fit


----------



## lis (Jun 20, 2011)

Ohh thank you  yes I'm in the UK!


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

I got the red ones from here do just as good a job as the savic ones but there cheaper  http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/catalog/small-animals-rats-accessories-c-23_106_135.html


----------



## Hellsus (Mar 10, 2011)

> [stacey][ ]
> I got the red ones from here do just as good a job as the savic ones but there cheaper  http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/catalog/small-animals-rats-accessories-c-23_106_135.html


I got some pink one from there! I love them ;D


----------

